# Dipendenze circolari

## Epicuro

Ciao ragazzi, questa volta sono allle prese con un problema di dipendenze circolari.

In breve ieri dopo aver eseguito un emerge ..sync ho provato ad aggiornare il sistema con emerge --update --deep --newuse world.

A questo punto ottengo questo output:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --update --deep --newuse world                
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!                                     
> 
> [nomerge      ] net-misc/wicd-1.6.2.2 [1.6.2]
> ...

 

Ho tentato a ripetere emerge  --sync  quindi emerge --update --deep --newuse world ma il risultato è il medesimo.

Sono andato a sbirciare su bugzilla e ho trovato qualcosa ma non sono riuscito a capire bene se il problema è stato risolto.

Cosa ne pensate?

Ciao

----------

## darkmanPPT

Prova a compilare con qualche USE flag temporanea

che ne so...

```
USE="-test -doc" emerge -uDN sphinx
```

ti permette di compilare il tutto?

se si, allora fai prima questo passaggio e poi ridai un aggiornamento completo (senza specificare flag, in modo da abilitare quelle che vuoi tu)

----------

## riverdragon

Scrivi qui il risultato di emerge -uDpvNt per cercare di capire qualcosa in più. Il metodo di darkmanPPT potrebbe funzionare (ma dipende dall'origine del problema).

----------

## Epicuro

Digitando il comando emerge -uDpvNt ottengo come risultato l'help di emerge:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -uDpvNt
> 
> emerge: the other white meat (command-line interface to the Portage system)
> 
> Usage:                                                                     
> ...

 

Il pacchetto dev-python/sphinx-0.6.3 avevo provato ad installarlo da solo con le USE richieste inserite nel file /etc/package.use, ma non sono riuscito ad installare un bel niente.

Ciao e grazie

----------

## Epicuro

Ho provato a disabilitare la flag USE doc e questo è il risultato:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --update --deep --newuse world
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!                     
> 
> [ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2009p [2009m]  
> ...

 

In verità anche ieri mi era apparso questo output dopodichè ho prima rimosso device-mapper e poi reinstallato.

A quel punto l'aggiornamento del sistema mi chiedeva di installare  emerge dev-lang/python ed io l'ho fatto.

Da qui è nato il problema delle dipendenze circolari.

Ciao

----------

## ago

ma ora funziona o hai l'errore con device mapper?

----------

## Epicuro

Ho fatto una ricerca con google e ho trovato questa segnalazione di bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=293123 per cui ho seguito queste indicazioni:emerge -C device-mapper && emerge -uDN world

Per ora l'aggiornamento è partito, mi auguro che tutto vada a buon fine.

Vi farò sapere.

Ciao

----------

## riverdragon

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> Ho provato a disabilitare la flag USE doc e questo è il risultato:
> 
> [...]

 Sono un asino, intendevo emerge -uDpvNt world  :Laughing: 

----------

## Epicuro

Non preoccuparti il tuo suggerimento come quello degli altri mi servono per imparare ad utilizzare al meglio Gentoo.

Ciao e grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Epicuro

Allora come detto in precedenza l'aggiornamento del sistema è partito però dei 352 pacchetti da aggiornare solo 109 sono stati aggiornati.

Il sistema sembra funzionare ma non capisco come mai i restanti pacchetti non si sono installati.

Ho provato a guardare nei file di log (emerge e portage) ma non sono riuscito a capire molto.

Ciao

----------

